# Erstes Auto (Zulassung und Versicherung)



## OutOfMemory (22. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend,

seit nun einigen Tagen habe ich meinen Führerschein. Durch Zufall heute dann das passende Auto gefunden und gekauft (Anzahlung gemacht sowie Kaufvertrag unterschrieben). Bis ich das Auto nun in Händen halte und den Kauf abschließe, wird es aber noch einige Tage dauern, da der Händler den Wagen zuerst in der Werkstatt noch einmal durchchecken lässt und dann den TÜV erneuert. Sollten hier Mängel auftreten werden die noch behoben. Daher kann er mir noch nicht genau sagen wann dann die Übergabe und der Abschluss stattfindet. Anfang Januar wird es wohl soweit sein.

*Kommen wir zu meiner Frage*
Wie melde ich am einfachsten und stressfreisten den Wagen an ? Für die Zulassung wird ja die Versicherung benötigt, ebenso benötige ich den Fahrzeugbrief und den Fahrzeugschein. Somit kann ich zur Zulassungsstelle erst wenn ich die Papiere in der Hand halte. Die Versicherung kann ich ja bereits jetzt abschließen, nur stellt sich dann die Frage wann ich den Versicherungsbeginn mache. Sollte es hier noch zu Problemen kommen, stehe ich ggf. nachher mit KFZ Versicherung aber ohne Auto da. Ebenso ist mir noch unklar wie das mit dem Kennzeichen läuft. Ich habe zwar gesehen das man die auch online bestellen kann. Nur ist das nicht garantiert das die noch frei sind. Habe auch die Information gefunden das man die Kennzeichen bei der Zulassung bereits mitbringen musst. Aktuell herrscht da noch etwas unklarheit bei mir.

Wäre nett wenn jemand ggf. den Ablauf beschreiben könnte wie Er/Sie vorgehen würde in meinem Fall.


----------



## Monitorlover (22. Dezember 2014)

Gute Abend,

also wenn du die Zulassungsbescheinigung Teil 1 und 2 in den Händen hälst, musst du dir erstmal eine Versicherung aussuchen. Wenn du dir schon eine ausgesucht hast kannst du auch einfach bei denen anrufen, von denen erhälst du dann eine Deckungsnummer, mit dieser ist das Auto dann schon soweit versicher, bis du wirklich den Vertrag unterschrieben hast.  (Somit bezahlst du auch erst ab Anmeldung)

Um das Auto anzumelden fährst du zu deiner zugehörigen Zulassungsstelle.

Dabei haben musst du:

-Die beiden Zulassungsbescheinigungen
-Die Deckungsnummer 
-Und deinen gültigen Personalausweis 
( Wenn du selbst es nicht zur Zulassungstelle schaffst, kann das auch jemand anderes für dich machen, dafür musst du aber eine Vollmacht ausstellen)

Wenn dann der ganze EDV kram fertig ist, kannst du dir aussuchen ob du ein Wunschkenzeichen oder ein einfaches freies haben willst. Dann bekommst du einen Schein, mit dem du das Nummernschild pressen lassen kannst. (So ein Laden befindet sich immer direkt in der nähe einer Zulassungsstelle)

Das Ganze mit zulassen und pressen kostet ca. 60-80 Euro.

Dann nur noch Nummernschilder dran und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Auto!


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Dezember 2014)

Monitorlover schrieb:


> Um das Auto anzumelden fährst du zu deiner zugehörigen Zulassungsstelle.



Nur weil ich grade etwas schmunzeln musste: Das machste natürlich nicht in dem Auto das du anmelden willst...


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2014)

Monitorlover schrieb:


> Um das Auto anzumelden fährst du zu deiner zugehörigen Zulassungsstelle.
> 
> Dabei haben musst du:
> 
> ...


Und deine Bankverbindung - die wollen sich ja schließlich direkt ihre Steuern holen . Einen Check, ob das gewünschte Kennzeichen frei ist, kannst du je nach Landkreis/Stadt auch online durchführen und ggf auch reservieren (kostet 10,xx€).



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur weil ich grade etwas schmunzeln musste: Das machste natürlich nicht in dem Auto das du anmelden willst...


Die Story hat glaube ich jeder damals von seinem Fahrlehrer gehört, oder  ? Wahlweise in der Variante "mit dem eigenen Auto zur Prüfung erschienen"


----------



## OutOfMemory (23. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Habe nun beim Strassenverkehrsamt mal überprüft ob mein Wunschkennzeichen frei ist. Und wieder einmal wird mir mein Namenskürzel verwehrt "Folgende Buchstabenkombinationen sind nicht zulässig: HJ, **, NS, SA, SS " ...


----------



## nfsgame (23. Dezember 2014)

Dann sei froh, dass du nicht 1988 geboren bist  . Aber das Problem habe ich zum Glück nicht mit "DR" .


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich frage mich immer warum die Leute solche Kennzeichen haben wollen. 

Warum muss ich denn jedem Heini die Möglichkeit geben anhand meines Kennzeichens Namensinitialen und Alter des Halters zu erraten? Also bei mir ist die gängige Buchstabenfolge "XY" und eine zufällige Zahl drauf.^^


----------



## OutOfMemory (23. Dezember 2014)

Ach mir ist das realtiv egal. Könnt auch ZZ 9999 sein. Die meisten nehmen es wohl denke ich weil es das erste ist was Ihnen einfällt wenn Sie dann die Zeichen angeben müssen.


----------



## crae (23. Dezember 2014)

Wenn man manchmal GTIs oder was schnelles sieht und aufm Schild steht 95...da is dann auch alles klar oder? Deswegen lieber was ohne Initialien und Geburtsdatum nehmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Wenn man manchmal GTIs oder was schnelles sieht und aufm Schild steht 95...da is dann auch alles klar oder?



So siehts wohl aus. Da ist das Vorurteil Karre sponsored by Mutti vorprogrammiert... und leider ist oft auch zu sehen wie schwachsinnig solche Fahrer dann auch agieren die ihren tollen GTI präsentieren wollen. 

Übrigens finde ich deine Formulierung super (egal obs Absicht war oder nicht):
"GTIs oder was schnelles"

...stimmt, GTIs sind nix schnelles, die 18-jährigen darin glauben das aber häufig. Und schauen dann umso blöder wenn sie an mir nicht vorbeikommen auffer AB (und ich hab auch noch nix wirklich "schnelles").


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (28. Dezember 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur weil ich grade etwas schmunzeln musste: Das machste natürlich nicht in dem Auto das du anmelden willst...




Warum nicht ? Habe ich auch gemacht. Gibt doch 5 Tages Kennzeichen die man für die Überführung nutzen kann, oder man hat noch das Kennzeichen vom Vorbesitzer dran und meldet das Auto dann ab und wieder. So habe ich das gemacht.


----------



## OutOfMemory (30. Dezember 2014)

ExciteLetsPlay schrieb:


> Warum nicht ? Habe ich auch gemacht. Gibt doch 5 Tages Kennzeichen die man für die Überführung nutzen kann, oder man hat noch das Kennzeichen vom Vorbesitzer dran und meldet das Auto dann ab und wieder. So habe ich das gemacht.



Das ist aber ziemlich teuer, meine um die 100 Euro. Ist wohl eher eine Notlösung.

An alle: Danke für die Hilfe. Hab das ganze jetzt hinter mir. Konnte das zum Teil schon online machen. Auf der Webseite meines Strassenverkehrsamtes gibt es ein Formular, dort müssen alle Angaben getätigt werden und mann kann sich einen Termin aussuchen. Bin dann direkt rein, man wusste schon das ich komme. Und in 10 Minuten wieder draussen gewesen. Der Beamte musste nur einmal die Papiere prüfen und neue anfertigen.


----------

